# Rocky Patel - Tobacco World - Florida



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's your reminder to attend the Rocky Patel event at Tobacco World on Saturday, March 10, 2007. Come meet Rocky Patel, get deals on all of his cigar lines, eat, drink and have a good time with us.

Tobacco World Inc.
4640 N. Powerline Rd.
Pompano Beach, FL 33073
954-957-9293

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Here's your reminder to attend the Rocky Patel event at Tobacco World on Saturday, March 10, 2007. Come meet Rocky Patel, get deals on all of his cigar lines, eat, drink and have a good time with us.
> 
> Tobacco World Inc.
> 4640 N. Powerline Rd.
> ...


Man do I wish I could be there for this one Gonna be awesome!:ss


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wanted to add that Joe Gannascoli (Vito from the Sopranos) has been confirmed to attend with Rocky Patel.


----------



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

SPECIALS WE WILL OFFER DURING EVENT... 

Buy a 10 pack of Olde World Reserve & get 3 free Sun Grown’s and become eligible to purchase a Rocky Patel torch lighter for $11.00 ($50 value). 

Buy a 20 pack of Edge Toro or Torpedo, receive 3 free Sun Grown’s & an RP torch lighter ($50 value). 

Buy any other box of Rocky Patel’s, receive 5 free Sun Grown’s & an RP torch lighter ($50 value). 

ALSO, buy any RP (now through 3/10) cigar and become eligible to win an 150 count limited edition humidor ($1,000 value). You will receive a raffle ticket for every Rocky Patel cigar you purchase..


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

I plan on being there, any other of the Florida gang planning on making an appearence?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CobraSkip said:


> I plan on being there, any other of the Florida gang planning on making an appearence?


Does a bear chit in the woods?

We are all ganging up there.
Should be a complete South Florida Crew showing.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TWCigarsFL said:


> Just wanted to add that Joe Gannascoli (Vito from the Sopranos) has been confirmed to attend with Rocky Patel.


When I spoke to Kris a couple of weeks ago, he mentioned Christopher (Michael Imperiale) might also be showing up with Joe.
Any chance?

I hope Joe has his anti flash contact lenses on cause we are taking pictures and posting on CS!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Lord knows I would be there if I was back at home. Light a few up for me as well Carlos. Might be a good thing I cant go by there because of the cash I would have dropped on RPs just to increase my odds for that humidor. Heres hoping its a fellow BOTL who wins it.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Woo Hoo....

Herf....

Who else is going to make it?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

madurofan said:


> Woo Hoo....
> 
> Herf....
> 
> Who else is going to make it?


Mike, Al, Andrew, Skip, me.
Ron claims he will get there for a while.
Haven't heard from Marc.
Left him a couple of messages but MIA.
Nelson can't make it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BUMP!!!

OK guys, list yourselves.

Attendees that have confirmed:
Blueface
Blueface's Dad
Blueface's Son (Carlito's Way)
Atlharp
Harryculo
Made in Dade
Cobraskip
Madurofan

Confirmed but remains to be seen:
Ron1YY (AKA - I'll call you back in 20 minutes)

Who else is going?
Need to know.
You know I don't travel empty handed.
Aside from that, I have 5x7's of "Vito" and want to make sure I bring enough of them for all for those that may want an autograph. Will bring camera so we can post a group shot of us and Joe "Vito" on CS.
Hey, fogedaboud it.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> BUMP!!!
> 
> OK guys, list yourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn you guys are killing me here. Well I am hosting a herf over here in the sandbox for about 10 guys tomorrow. Draggin the cooler out with me and not letting anyone smoke any of their own sticks.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BUMP!!!

OK guys, list yourselves.

Attendees that have confirmed:
Blueface
Blueface's Dad
Blueface's Son (Carlito's Way)
Atlharp
Harryculo
Made in Dade
Cobraskip
Madurofan
SNKBYT
I'll call you back in 20 minutes will be there!!!!

Confirmed but remains to be seen:
Ron1YY (AKA - I'll call you back in 20 minutes)

You guys kill me!!!! :r

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> BUMP!!!
> 
> OK guys, list yourselves.
> 
> ...


Great! Remember to bring your helmet!:bn

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Great! Remember to bring your helmet!:bn
> 
> ATL


Not this time. Just a couple drinks and a few cigars. Mostly for the fun and pics.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Looks like a great usual crowd for us at TW.
Can't wait.
I will be there early, around noon.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Vic said he would be at LJ's at 2, so I should be there around 2:30

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be :z leaving in about 20 min, have camera....but no trash cans


----------

